# Bmw sapphire black pics please?



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey all. As some of you know my lil pug is off for spray and have been thinking colour options. 
I've decided to go metallic instead of a straight black and found a photo online of bmw sapphire black. 
Now cones the question. Please can anyone post close up pics of the paint? Flake colour and pop this photo is the one I found and the original poster said it was this colour. Can anyone confirm? 
I need black but I need glitter too!!

Please note this is not my photo.

Thanks all!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had a BS e90 for 5 years the colour does look like that in bright sun shine, but not so much in normal Scottish weather 99% of time , I loved the car but when it was not prepped well it just did not look good , but when looking its best with lemon leather combo got great comments on it.
It has nice flake pop and I will try to find some old pics of a detail we did on it good few years ago if I get them out of photo bucket that is


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

that would be great! thanks, waning to see if it's gold based or otherwise too. fairly set on it but just need that bit of reassurance


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I'll get you some pics 

I work at a bmw dealership as we have the contract there 

I have about 35 black sapphire on the car park

Got a nice M4 so I'll post as many pics as you need on 3,4,///M, x's lol


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I'll even do you a video of you like?


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

yes yes yes!! yes please! it's literally the down and dirty shots of the flake colour and behaviour depth etc just to make sure it really is what i want, been trying to envisage the kind of thing i want, which is a great deep black but with a massive amount of flake pop with a bit of rainbow sparkle thrown in


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

If you like sparkle look at Ruby Black OMG it's my fave colour 

I'll be back there Monday so if you can wait i'll get you as many shots as you want mate.

If you have an iphone ill facetime you aswell lol

Anything i can do to help i will


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Ruby :argie:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Auto Allure said:


> If you like sparkle look at Ruby Black OMG it's my fave colour
> 
> I'll be back there Monday so if you can wait i'll get you as many shots as you want mate.
> 
> ...


sparkle yes but rainbow sparkle if that makes sense, it is beautiful I will admit although not quite as 'black' as i'm after if that makes sense? it's to rebuild the 106 into as much of a showcar as i can on limited budget so candy's etc are out of my budget

sadly no iphone but I know how hard it really is to get the true flake on a camera, i've some purple mega flaky parts and nothing i do will brring out the colour


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Ok bud no worries i'll post as many as i can here :thumb:


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks very similar to mine mate, mine is 475 black sapphire metallic , have attached a pic , from when I stuck a thread up on here in 2015 ,after it had been cleaned ,and covered in fusso, in my opinion it's a great colour in the sun when kept clean,but you tend to lose the flake once it's a little dirty ,not sure if the people doing your painting could possibly 'add' more flake during the spraying process ,Den .


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPKzmQAhKvy/
 this is Santorini black which is very nice code 820 land rover


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

oh my!! :O


----------

